# Iceout walleyes!!



## Wallijig (Mar 25, 2015)

Ice has been disappearing last couple weeks up hear in SD. Male walleyes are on the prowl and very aggressive. Friends and I have been having a blast!!

Sample of just a few:


----------



## overboard (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice mess of eyes there! =D>


----------



## Keystone (Mar 26, 2015)

Sweet! Still have over 7 weeks until the opener here in MN. Boat comes home from winter storage today. Making live bait rigs already. Will be ready, willing and able come May 11th! (Opener is May 9th but I do not fish on weekends).


----------



## lowe1648 (Mar 26, 2015)

Why wait tell May the river is open along with the season. Prespawn eyes on the river are going good right now.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 26, 2015)

lowe1648 said:


> Why wait tell May the river is open along with the season. Prespawn eyes on the river are going good right now.



I used to do that. Spent allot on fuel/lodging ect. Now I just wait until after Turkey season and the opener....


----------



## Irish87 (Mar 27, 2015)

Where at in SD?


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 30, 2015)

Irish87 said:


> Where at in SD?



Yeah, what's your location (city) and, how many miles from Chicago? I'm thinking road trip????


----------

